# International Juice i want to try



## WernerK (21/1/17)

Hi

Does anyone know if any vendors ever brought in the Grimmgreen or RubyRoo(Lane Cove) ejuice line?

i think @Rob Fisher had Myee once from the rubyroo line?

id really like to try their juices as i am a big fan of their Youtube videos.

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/17)

WernerK said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if any vendors ever brought in the Grimmgreen or RubyRoo(Lane Cove) ejuice line?
> 
> ...



Yes i did get Ruby's range from a local vendor but can't remember which one? Love Ruby but wasn't a fan of the juice.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WernerK (21/1/17)

Hmm.. Thanks Rob well if you remember please let me know  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (21/1/17)

WernerK said:


> Hmm.. Thanks Rob well if you remember please let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It was the ecig store in lenasia

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WernerK (21/1/17)

Jakey said:


> It was the ecig store in lenasia


Ah ok thanks.. Dont see it anymore guess it wasn't good enough  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (21/1/17)

Think they bringing in more of grimms, not ruby roo


----------



## WernerK (21/1/17)

Jakey said:


> Think they bringing in more of grimms, not ruby roo


Thanks il have a look

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/1/17)

WernerK said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if any vendors ever brought in the Grimmgreen or RubyRoo(Lane Cove) ejuice line?
> 
> ...



Have moved this thread for you to the "Who has stock" subforum @WernerK 
So that vendors can respond directly if they can help you out


----------



## WernerK (21/1/17)

Awesome thank you

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

